

AFrameJS Tutorial - A Response to "Backbone.js Tutorial - By noob for noobs" - stomlinson
http://www.shanetomlinson.com/2011/aframejs-tutorial-for-noobs/

======
stomlinson
If anybody has any suggestions, comments, ideas, bug fixes, please tell me, I
want to make AFrameJS the strongest Javascript MVC library out!

